# Seal around dryer vent wall penetrations



## atkins (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi,Is there suppose to be some sort of sealant applied around the wall penetration of a dryer vent?  What 2009 IRC code specifies this?

View attachment 1875


View attachment 1876


View attachment 1875


View attachment 1876


/monthly_2013_07/1-P1060074.JPG.33fd440634f919b2ce23393b6a377c61.JPG

/monthly_2013_07/2-P1060076.JPG.c8c385bcd7a8fb5a0f2506567f2aaa1f.JPG


----------



## jar546 (Jul 20, 2013)

Do you have the energy code adopted in your state?  I assume you do if your state is getting government grants.  That is one of the places you will find your answer.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Curious if the vent pipe exits through the wall to the exterior or into a garage?

Pc1


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 21, 2013)

Exterior wall section of IRC will tell you that all exterior walls are required to resist the flow of water into the house. Energy code will also require the resistance of the free flow of air through that same wall. If there is a penetration of any sort it would also be required to be sealed in the annular space around the pipe or vent between it and the wall to stop moisture and air from entering the building.

In addition, a dryer vent must have a self closing louver or door and no screen/lint trap.


----------



## peach (Jul 21, 2013)

flashing on the outside/seal the inside (IRC/IECC)


----------



## atkins (Jul 23, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Curious if the vent pipe exits through the wall to the exterior or into a garage?Pc1


It vents to the exterior.


----------



## atkins (Jul 23, 2013)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Exterior wall section of IRC will tell you that all exterior walls are required to resist the flow of water into the house. Energy code will also require the resistance of the free flow of air through that same wall. If there is a penetration of any sort it would also be required to be sealed in the annular space around the pipe or vent between it and the wall to stop moisture and air from entering the building. In addition, a dryer vent must have a self closing louver or door and no screen/lint trap.


Hi,

I tried searching for the specific section of the 2009 IRC code that mentions what you said and did not find it. Do you happen to know which specific section of the 2009 IRC code?  Thanks.


----------



## rogerpa (Jul 23, 2013)

See N1102.4.1


----------



## jar546 (Jul 23, 2013)

Seal around dryer vent wall penetrations

Atkins,  out of curiosity, is this your house?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atkins (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes and it is a new construction, completed in Sept 2012, and we are noticing issues which the builder is reluctant to fix.


----------

